# Need LED driver help



## bububu (Sep 8, 2012)

Looking to pickup one of these drivers for my LED setup:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/120994754464?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

The description says it's dimmable but I don't know where I can connect a dimmer or potentiometer to it.

Anyone has any idea? Do I need something else to make it dimmable?


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

bububu said:


> Looking to pickup one of these drivers for my LED setup:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/120994754464?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> ...


You can ask the seller for details.


----------



## bububu (Sep 8, 2012)

conix67 said:


> You can ask the seller for details.


I did and I didn't get an answer yet.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

The dimmer is in the upper right corner, mouse over it and you can see. It's probably just a small screw pot though


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

altcharacter said:


> The dimmer is in the upper right corner, mouse over it and you can see. It's probably just a small screw pot though


Actually, the dimmer you require is regular household dimmer used for incandescent lights you can purchase from HomeDepot. That's what's meant by triac dimmer. Here's similar product (looks almost identical).

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Triac-Dimmable-LED-Driver-Constant-Voltage-DC12V-DC24V-Constant-Current-350mA-700mA-18W-LED-Power-Supply/540899471.html


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

OH, that's a household driver...gotcha!!
Thanks dude


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Great! I needed one of those.... Just bought one, now there's only 2 left


----------



## bububu (Sep 8, 2012)

I've ordered two, seller will ship them out Monday. 
Finger crossed! Thanks for all the inputs.


----------

